
Why men should care about gender equality in tech - illaigescheit
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/gender-equality-tech-words-enough-illai-j-gescheit
======
0xBA5ED
The article contains exactly zero evidence that "gender inequality" is a
tangible problem; possibly because this is ideological drivel.

